# Bunny Help!



## ojp2061 (Aug 7, 2014)

My rabbits mate just died suddenly, he's very down, he didn't get to see the body after she died. He normally eats very small amounts of his bedding but is eating a lot more. We use Aubiose (hemp bedding) I was wondering if anyone knew if its dangerous for him to be doing this? And also if it is safe for him to eat Aubiose.

Thanks!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, it is fine for your rabbit to eat Aubiose bedding...as it is hemp bedding which is safe for rabbits (from what I can read online).

I know it is hard when you lose one rabbit, but as you say your boy is lonely now. It may be a good time to look for a friend for him.

I am so sorry you lost your rabbit though


----------



## stargren (Jul 24, 2014)

sorry for you loss and hope your other bunny perks up soon .


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm sorry about your rabbit. 

I have been going through something similar since mine lost her friend. They do seem down. Mine went through several days of being reluctant to eat at all. I couldn't get a new friend straight away because I wasn't sure what caused the other to pass away, so we are waiting another 3 weeks as quarantine then will get vaccinations re done early. 

Hopefully your rabbit will cheer up a bit soon, and perhaps a new friend as soon as you can manage will help a little. 

In this case, I would say make sure that you are providing lots of hay to munch on to hopefully distract from the bedding eating. Hemp bedding should be safe to eat, it's a natural product, but if you are concerned then you could decrease the amount you use or consider just using a large cheap hay bale as bedding.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you have lost one of your rabbits.

The remaining one is bound to be lonely.

Try and give him extra stimulation - boxes, toys, loo rolls or little boxes stuffed with hay and a few dandelions or fresh grass.

Perhaps give him a change of scenery too to keep him interested.

Add in a baby safe cuddly toy (unless he is a chewer) or a fleecy blanket to snuggle with.

Make sure his guts keep moving - pile in the hay to discourage him from eating bedding, which isn't ideal as it is so absorbent.

If you have a apple tree (unsprayed), cut a branch or two with leaves on, and give them to him to chew.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

So sorry. I understand how you feel. My bun passed away suddenly too. My other bun (his mate) started eating and eating and eating her hay and food (mostly her food) I'd feed her and half past eight and her food would have been gone by nine whereas before she'd finish it off throughout the day. Sending you good vibes of happiness to you and your bun,
Best wishes,
Megan and Princess


----------

